# Chanel



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pictures with you all from today & yesterday.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Such a pretty girl!! If only she could train the big dogs to scratch her tummy, she would be set!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw she's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha Karen, she has the big guys wrapped around her little paw! Benji cleans her eyes every day, 
and Rocky lets her chew on his ears! The boys just love her, and she worships the ground they walk on. 
I'm so happy they get along this well. It's fun to watch them interact.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for your compliment Kat! I think she's pretty cute too.  
I'm enjoying the floppy ears stage. But Chanel is not so happy with teething, poor baby lost 4 teeth this week.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

She is so pretty! What color are her sparkling eyes? In some pictures they look hazel and in some they look blue!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;882369 said:


> She is so pretty! What color are her sparkling eyes? In some pictures they look hazel and in some they look blue!


Aww thanks!
Her one eye is brown, and the other is half brown half blue. The blue shows more in the sun, I love it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so lovely. I love the 3rd pic down, so sweet!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She has eyes sort of like me!!


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I think your Chihuahua is absolutely stunning! She is such a good looking Chihuahua. I want to have a dog with heterochromia iridum. I think that it's beautiful.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

foggy said:


> She's so lovely. I love the 3rd pic down, so sweet!


The one with Rocky right? Chanel often lies on her back and plays 
with Rocky's face, nibbles on it,lol, he licks her in return, it's adorable. 





jesuschick said:


> She has eyes sort of like me!!


You have GORGEOUS eyes! :thumbleft:





PrincessCupcake said:


> I think your Chihuahua is absolutely stunning! She is such a good looking Chihuahua. I want to have a dog with heterochromia iridum. I think that it's beautiful.


Thank you! Her mom is merle with blue eyes and her dad is red and white with
brown eyes. I always say that she has mommy in one eye and daddy in the
other, they are always a part of her.  





AlabamaChihuahuaGirl said:


> She is absolutely beautiful!


Oh thank you so much! You're very sweet!


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

What a total babe!!:love10:shes so gorgeous i love white chis. great fashion sense tooxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She's lovely, she looks very happy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

chi said:


> What a total babe!!:love10:shes so gorgeous i love white chis. great fashion sense tooxx


Haha, thank you! Chanel got a huge wardrobe that was passed down from Kissa,
my Pom. I did not need to buy much for her. I love that dog clothes are so
adorable nowadays, they keep her warm on cold days and make her look even
cuter(if that's even possible,lol) 



Tanna said:


> She's lovely, she looks very happy.


Thank you so much. 
My dogs' happiness is a top priority, both hubby and I do all we can for our pups. 
They give us so much love in return, it's ridiculous!  Since Chanel came into our 
lives we have been laughing so much more, she is a real character, very fun to be around.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Chanel is so gorgeous! She makes me smile seeing that cute little happy face! Beautiful beautiful girl! :love2:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

such a gorgeous looking girl , i am in love with her eyes


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so cute total Diva I think  Do you Kissa's pictures.I love poms too.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is so adorable!
I loooove her eyes


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh ladies, it's so nice to hear all these nice compliments about Chanel. Hubby thinks she looks like Gizmo  LOL 
He loves her, but just doesn't think she's very "beautiful", he says she is "interesting looking" haha, what a butt! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

sakyurek said:


> She is so cute total Diva I think  Do you Kissa's pictures.I love poms too.



Kissa has a thread dedicated to her...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/rainbow-bridge/64681-~*~kissa~*~.html#post882851


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh does she ever LOVE sticks! She has every single toy times 3, yet sticks is what the lady wants!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

looking for more sticks...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Interesting looking! Too funny! She is beautiful for sure! Funny how they lovvvve things that are free but we buy them a million toys. Kizzie loves her leash....when I take her potty she has to hold her own leash. lol She's a goon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Kizzie is too cute! Chanel loves leashes too, she always tries to walk Rocky or Benji,
she'll take one of their leashes in her mouth and start walking. The funny thing is that it
works, they follow her! :lol:


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

What a little beauty, and SUCH a personality! I bet she's got the two Basenjis well in hand.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I love her floppy ears! Chanel is ADORABLE. 

EDIT: I love love love the picture of her sitting with a leaf in her mouth. Her expression is like, "This is a present for you. "


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Smith said:


> What a little beauty, and SUCH a personality! I bet she's got the two Basenjis well in hand.


The Basenji is the so called "bad boy" of the dog world, they are known as
"untrainable". They are full of themselves, and think their poop doesn't stink.
They literally RULE this neighborhood. :lol: Well, Miss Chanel can do whatever
she wants to them, both the boys just melt at her paws. It's amazing really,
just how much they'll put up with when it comes to her.

here is one example...(sorry for bad quality, but you get the idea, she's eating Rocky's face,lol)














Kaila said:


> I love her floppy ears! Chanel is ADORABLE.
> 
> EDIT: I love love love the picture of her sitting with a leaf in her mouth. Her expression is like, "This is a present for you. "



Haha, that's what is LOOKS like,lol, in reality it's more of a "Look at what I got! You don't have one, na na na boo boo!!" :toothy8: :bootyshake:


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> The Basenji is the so called "bad boy" of the dog world, they are known as
> "untrainable". They are full of themselves, and think their poop doesn't stink.
> They literally RULE this neighborhood. :lol: Well, Miss Chanel can do whatever
> she wants to them, both the boys just melt at her paws. It's amazing really,
> ...


Hahaha, I knew it! There's something about those chi girls, they come into a home and no matter who was in charge before, they will quickly become the new ruler of the roost!


----------



## aucifiel (Nov 6, 2011)

*finds this thread*
*sees yawning picture*
*dies*


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, you silly goose!  :lol:


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She is so very pretty.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Chanel is the most beautiful little girl and the boys are oh so handsome...that's really sweet the way they get along.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Loved all the pics . Channel is such a pretty girl


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww, Chanel has the exact green skull and crossbones hoodie that I wanted to get for Axel but then I found out they don't ship to Australia  Well it looks cute on Miss Chanel


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG I'm going to steal your Basenji!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> She is so very pretty.


Thank you, she gets her looks from her mama! 
Not me,  lol, her real mama, she is a real beauty! 




MiniGrace said:


> Chanel is the most beautiful little girl and the boys are oh so handsome...that's really sweet the way they get along.


Rocky & Benji were raised with several rescued cats and dogs, so they are
patient and very gentle with Chanel, they know how to play with her without
it being too rough. It brings me such joy watching the three of them play
together. I should make a video of them playing and share with you, it's really
sweet, and funny since little Chanel thinks she's a big dog that can take on
anybody,lol. :lol:




elaina said:


> Loved all the pics . Channel is such a pretty girl


Thank you, I enjoy your photos as well. 




OzChi said:


> Aww, Chanel has the exact green skull and crossbones hoodie that I wanted to get for Axel but then I found out they don't ship to Australia  Well it looks cute on Miss Chanel


Are you sure it's the same one? This one is by Hip Doggie, I think they ship everywhere. Here's the link...
Camo Skull Mohawk Hoodie - Hip Doggie




Audreybabypup said:


> OMG I'm going to steal your Basenji!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, I don't think so!!! My wild hunters are my pride and joy. 
Oh and I have not one but 2 Basenji brothers, Rocky & Benji. 
Rocky is red & white and Benji is tri.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love her eyes! It looks like she's loving life. What a cute girl!


----------



## Billysmom (Dec 7, 2011)

Chanel is gorgeous.. she seems to love the camera too lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I AM OBSESSED WITH HER!!!!!!!!!!!! She is seriously so cute! She's turning into a little fluff ball! I love it! I love the Rocky and Benji too! They are so handsome! I am glad they all get along so well. They must love their little sister Chanel so much!  Where did you get the hunter green hoodie from for Chanel? I love it!


----------

